# First time (US) filer - use my (marginal) US address or my address abroad?



## Big Swifty (Jan 16, 2021)

Wondering which address I should use for filing purposes.

My US footprint is very small. I use a family member¨s address in N. Carolina where I receive statements from my banks, but I have no driver´s license, was never registered to vote there, have never worked there, etc. No presence in any other states.

I didn´t earn enough in 2020 to file taxes, but want to collect the stimulus payment. I will be earning enough in 2021 to be required to file, so not just asking re: tax year 2020, but for future filings as well.

Should I file using this NC address, or my current S. America address?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you'll be filing taxes based on earned income (i.e. salary or similar) then definitely use your address abroad. Makes filing for FEIE easier and quicker (i.e. why you have no W2 to submit) and may help eliminate "questions" regarding why the IRS shows no documents related to any other income you may declare (say, bank interest or investment income).


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

If the IRS want to contact you about a return they will use the address on the return unless you file a change of address...

Use the address you want any paperwork sent.

On the FEIE make sure you have been in South America long enough to qualify to use it. Depending on when you left the US, this may mean delaying filing by requesting an extension.


----------

